# Help me train my dog to retrieve or fetch



## Joelly

Hi Everyone,

I have a very smart dog who is easy to train. Unfortunately, he has a very clueless Mom. I have no clue how to teach him to play fetch. DH bought him a little ball and I would throw it away and he did fetch it but not giving it back to me, instead he hoarded it under the dinner table. I think he hates it that I threw it away so he brought it back to his space so to speak.

Yesterday as usual we went to the school yard. It was usually empty but this time there were two boys playing frissbee. They throw the frissbee toward each other and play catch. Charlie was so enthusiastic cause he thought he can join in. He escaped his leash, ran and caught the frisbee with his mouth. But instead of bringing it back to the owner, he took it away and choose to hoard it behind a tree. Finally I caught up with him and apologize to the kids and hold the leash tightly. No harm done to the kids, they expressed how Charlie is so cute, etc. 

I know he loves to play catch but I need to know how to teach him. Please advise me how to train him.

Thanks in advance.

Joelly and Charlie


----------



## tortoise

The solution is TUG play. He's a smart dog. He knows if he brings the toy back to you, you will take it away. (No fun!) But play tug and let him with _every time_. When he wins the tug and they shoves it back into your hand to play again, then you can try playing fetch again.

If he runs off with tug toys, keep him on a long leash during play. If he runs off with the toy, reel him in and continue playing.


----------



## Joelly

Thanks Tortoise, I will try this. He likes to play tug as well but he runs of with it when I let him win. I don't have the long leash, I'll have to get it today. Thanks again!


----------



## fjm

And if he lets go of the toy, throw it again immediately - the fun part is chasing after it, and he will soon discover that the best way to keep the fun quotient up is to bring the toy back and drop it for you to throw it again!


----------



## Specman

See the link below. This site provides a step by step process of teaching a do to fetch:

The Dog Trainer : Teach Your Dog to Fetch :: Quick and Dirty Tips


----------



## CMPB

tortoise said:


> The solution is TUG play. He's a smart dog. He knows if he brings the toy back to you, you will take it away. (No fun!) But play tug and let him with _every time_. When he wins the tug and they shoves it back into your hand to play again, then you can try playing fetch again.
> 
> If he runs off with tug toys, keep him on a long leash during play. If he runs off with the toy, reel him in and continue playing.


I'm starting this on Saturday and will keep you all posted. Joelly, we'll do it together, yeah?


----------



## Joelly

Absolutely, CMPB. Let's keep track of each other's progress. It'll be fun. 

Yesterday, I tried the tug with Charlie but he prefers to play the tug himself. He likes to bang the knot onto the floor and he kept doing it. But I'm not giving up. He is too tired to play today as this is 1st day of his daycare. Poor little guy fell fast asleep now and its only 7.30pm.

I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## tortoise

Joelly said:


> Absolutely, CMPB. Let's keep track of each other's progress. It'll be fun.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried the tug with Charlie but he prefers to play the tug himself. He likes to bang the knot onto the floor and he kept doing it. But I'm not giving up. He is too tired to play today as this is 1st day of his daycare. Poor little guy fell fast asleep now and its only 7.30pm.
> 
> I'll try again this weekend.


Get a longer tug or put a rope on it. When he tries to play by himself, whip it away from him like a rabbit jumping away and tease him. Pretend the tug is a rabbit or small animal being hunted and trying to dart away. Let him catch the tug and win it after teasing for a couple seconds. Remember "there is no suicide rabbit" - the toy ALWAYS moves AWAY from the dog. A rabbit being hunted will never jump into a dog's mouth! 

Yes, if a dog is struggling with the tugging game, I have a leash on the dog and on the toy! :lol:

Kudos for knowing better than to try to play tug when he is tired!


----------



## Joelly

Tortoise, thanks for the tips. I will definitely do that. Hahaha I've never pretend to be a rabbit before. I'll definitely try it this weekend.

So lonely here with my Charlie sleeps away. DH is out of town on business so just me and some reruns on tv and of course PF. Charlie is tucked away next to me. He didn't even wink as I pet him. Must be a good play he got today at the daycare.


----------



## tortoise




----------



## CMPB

Well..tug was scheduled after his bath on Saturday but Pierre was beat! He didn't move for about two hours haha..

Poor little guy...

I'll let you know how things go this weekend.


----------



## Joelly

Last weekend Charlie was down due to stomach bug. He vomitted and pooped blood. It was a horrible Sunday. He vomit once on Saturday but was pretty sluggish all thru the day. 

DH is now sick with stomach bug and vomit and diarrhea plus fever. Gosh! Charlie is now nursing him in return by sleeping next to DH most of the time.

I'll let you know too how it goes this weekend. If DH got better, we will definitely go play tug.


----------



## CMPB

That's awful! Best wishes for health for everyone. Goodness...I look forward to happy news and pics ASAP!  


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Joelly

Thanks CMPB!!! How is it going with Pierre? Don't you enjoy the long weekend?

We're enjoying the long weekend. Charlie still doesn't get the tug game. He did fetch the ball but he didn't bring it back to us, he bring it back but he dropped it on the ground instead of handing it to us. We'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jfn

Hello there,

Try using a toy with a treat inside.

As an example, take a tennis ball, make a cut on it and put a sausage inside.

Make sure your dog sees you putting the sausage in there and let him smell it.

Then play regular fetch, like here:
How to teach a dog to fetch
How to teach a dog to fetch - Part 2

Once he retrives the ball to you, take the treat out of the ball and give to him.

When he learns that to get the sausage he needs to bring the ball to you he most likely will keep doing that.

hope is helps :act-up:


----------



## N2Mischief

jfn, this thread is 2 years old. May want to check dates when responding on posts. If they are very old it is sometimes best to start a new thread


----------

